# عندما يتحول العمل في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية (الأمن الصناعي) إلي عقاب للعاملين



## الطيرالمسافر (3 يونيو 2010)

*دراسة حالة (3)*

*المرصد النقابي والعمالي المصري*

*شهر أبريل 2010*

*عندما يتحول العمل في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية (الأمن الصناعي)إلي عقاب للعاملين بمطاحن جنوب القاهرة والجيزة*

*كتبت: فاطمة رمضان*

*منذ اعتصم عمال مطاحن شمال وجنوب القاهرة والجيزة، والبالغ عددهم 9 آلاف عامل، وذلك في جميع المطاحن سواء في الصف أو التبين والسيدة زينب، والجيزة وأوسيم، في 29/3/2007، والذي تكرر في يوم2/4/2007، وذلك بسبب نفس القرارات التي تعمل علي خصم حصتهم من طحن الدقيق، مما يؤدي إلي خفض حوافز الإنتاج من 50% إلي 15%، وتوقف 7 مصانع عن العمل، والعمال اللذين قادوا هذا الاحتجاج وغيره من الاحتجاجات عرضه للتعسف، بداية من قرارات نقل لأثنان من قيادات العمال وهما ناجي رشاد ومجدي البندراري، والذي أضاف العمال مطلب إلغاء قرار نقلهم بالإضافة لمطالبهم الأخري في اعتصامهم في يوم13/11/2007، وابتدع العمال ضمن شعاراتهم شعار بخصوص زملائهم وهو “هو أيه هو أيه ناجي ومجدي عملوا أيه”. وعلي آثر الحديث وقائع الفساد في الشركة، عوقب العديد من العمال وعلي رأسهم ناجي رشاد فقد تقرر مجازاته 4 مرات بخصم وصل إلي 16 يوم جزاءات لنفس السبب، كذلك تم تحويلة للنيابة الإدارية أكثر من 6 مرات، ثم عوقب بالإيقاف عن العمل بالمخالفة للقانون، وذلك بالقرار رقم 65 بتاريخ 19/4/2009، ثم تمت مقاضاته من قبل رئيس مجلس الإدارة السابق.*

*ولم يسلم بقية العمال من العقاب، حتي أعضاء اللجنة النقابية فقد تعرض كل من رئيس اللجنة النقابية سعد شكري للاعتداء عليه من قبل أحد أتباع الإدارة، وتم عمل محضر ضده في قسم شرطة بولاق الدكرور وذلك لتصديه للفساد، وكذلك أحد أعضاء اللجنة النقابية وهو جمال عبد الله تم تحويله للنيابة الإدارية بسبب نشاطه ومطالبته بحقوق العمال.*

*ومؤخراً قام اللواء ” محمد حمدى راشد” المفوض العام لشركة مطاحن جنوب القاهرة و الجيزة، بطرد المهندس عادل الاشموانى من مكتبه بالشركة و أمر أفراد الأمن بإخراجه من الشركة ، و عندما رفض المهندس عادل الأشموني الخروج، وذلك لكونه يعمل في شركة قطاع أعمال لها قواعد وتخضع لقوانين، وقال أنه لن يخرج من الشركة بدون قرار، أصدر رئيس مجلس الإدارة عدد من القرارات المتتابعة، بداية من ندبه خارج المقر الرئيسي ، وصولاً إلي قرار بنقله للعمل كأخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية في مطحن الصف (وكان قد سبق وعوقب الأشموني من قبل في عهد رئيس مجلس الإدارة السابق، بنقله كأخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية في فبراير 2008 ، بعد الاعتصامات التي حدثت بالشركة، إلي أن عاد إلي عمله كمهندس في ورشة الخراطة بالإدارة المركزية في يولية 2009)، وهذه المرة جاء عقابه لأنه طلب وبشكل رسمي تعليق الحكم القضائي الذي حصل عليه زميلهم ناجي رشاد بشأن الحد الأدني للأجور، وكذلك شهادات التقدير له في لوحة الأعلانات.*

*كما عوقب أيمن عبد السلام الطوخي بنقله من المقر الرئيسي بشارع فيصل، إلي التبين، وذلك لا لشئ سوي لأنه سأل أمن الشركة عندما كانوا يحاولون اخراج زميله عادل من الشركة، لماذا يفعلون هذا، وأي جرم أرتكب يستحق ذلك؟؟!!.*

*المشكلة في هذه القرارات ليست فقط فيما يتعرض له العاملين في المطاحن من تعسف، وإنما في اعتبار العمل في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية – والذي يحظي بأهمية خاصة في كافة الدول المتقدمة، لأنه الجانب الذي يضمن أن يعمل العمال في بيئة عمل نظيفة وصحية لا تعرض حياتهم للخطر، ولا تعرض صحتهم للامراض- عقوبة.*

*هذا وقد نص قانون العمل المصري قانون 12 لسنة 2003، في الباب الخامس منه، و في القرارات المنفذة له، علي كيفية تشكيل لجان السلامة والصحة المهنية وتدريب أعضائها، كما نص علي الواجبات التي يجب عليهم القيام بها وكذلك حقوقهم، فكما ورد بالمادة 227 من قانون 12 لسنة 2003 “….وتختص اللجان المشار إليها ببحث ظروف العمل وأسباب الحوادث والأصابات والأمراض المهنية وغيرها ووضع القواعد والاحتياطات الكفيلة بمنعها، وتكون قرارات هذه اللجان ملزمة للمنشآت وفروعها….”*

*ولكن القانون والقرارات وضعت قواعد وشروط لكي تستطيع اللجنة والجهاز الوظيفي المشار إليهم القيام بهذه المهام بكفاءة، وقد ورد جزء من هذه الشروط في نفس المادة ( م 227)” …ويجب أن يشمل التدريب العاملين بالجهاز الوظيفي للسلامة والصحة المهنية وتأمين بيئة العمل وأعضاء اللجان المختصة بذلك والمسئولين عن الإدارة والإنتاج بكافة مستوياتهم بما يتفق ومسئولياتهم وطبيعة عملهم”، وورد جزء من هذه الشروط أيضاً في المادة 2 من القرار 134 لسنة 2003، المنفذ للمادة 227 ق 12 لسنة 2003 ” ويتساوي العاملون بجهاز السلامة والصحة المهنية مع زملائهم في نفس المستوي الوظيفي بالمنشأة في كافة المزايا العينية والمادية”.*

*كذلك تتحدث م 7 من نفس القرار علي ضرورة اجتماع اللجنة علي الأقل مرة شهرياً هذا بخلاف الأجتماعات الطارئة خلال 48 ساعة من وقوع حادث جسيم، أو ثبوت مرض مهني في المنشأة.*

*وفي الحقيقة أنه لا شئ من هذا يتحقق في مطاحن جنوب القاهرة والجيزة، وهو ما يجعل الانتقال للعمل في لجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية عقاب، ينتقص من حقوق العامل الذي نقل، فسبق وأن تظلم المهندس عادل الأشموني بتاريخ 13-5-2008، بانتقاص الحافز الخاص به بمبلغ 200 جنيه، وذلك بعد محاسبته علي حافز إداري بدلاً من حافز إنتاج كما كان يحاسب قبل نقله.*

*وعندما نقل الأشموني للعمل كأخصائي سلامة وصحة مهنية طالب بالدورات التدريبية التي تؤهله لهذا العمل والتي نص عليها القانون، ولم تستجب الإدارة لطلبه ضاربة بالقانون عرض الحائط حتي وقتنا هذا، وعندما اجتهد واشتري الكتب وقرأ ما يجب عليه عمله، واجتهد في ذلك وأرسل للإدارة مذكرة بالمخاطر التي يراها، وبنقص وسائل الوقاية الشخصية للعاملين وخصوصاً في الجراج، وعن عدم توفير وسائل الإطفاء الكافية والصالحة للاستعمال حين الحاجة إليه، وهو ما يعرض العاملين والشركة نفسها للمخاطر، ووضع حلول لكل من هذه المشاكل، فما كان من الإدارة إلا أن وجهت له تهمة الإهمال، كما تجدر الإشارة إلي عدم اجتماع اللجنة لعدة شهور لكي تمارس عملها.*

*والمرصد إذ يتسائل إلي متي ستظل الحكومة بكل أجهزتها لا تحرك ساكناً فيما يتعرض له العمال المصريين من تعسف قبل أصحاب الأعمال، وإلي متي تترك العمال يعملون في بيئة عمل تعرض حياتهم للخطر؟؟.*

*المرصد النقابي والعمالي المصري*


*30-4-2010*


----------

